# Easystreet autopilot Problem need help!!!



## Sa3reghatch (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok, so here is the issue I'm having. My Controller is saying that no ECU is detected. It always happens in the morning time when I start the car. I went to the trunk and the ecu was not blinking red like it's suppose to do. I checked for power and there is 12 volts going to the ECU and it is grounded to the chassis. If I tap the clear cover of the ECU, it will cut on and run for a while and then cut off. It's a new ecu. Now I know some electronics don't like the cold, and when the weather warms up during the afternoon, I will turn on my car and the ecu will work fine. Anyone have a similar issue with the ecu not being detected? Should I wire it to an accessory source instead if an ignition source? I'm running the autopilot easystreet manifolds also. Please need help!! It's really frustrating me!!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Def. sounds like it's the internals of the ECU. I would talk to air lift.

I run Accu-air's E-level, but I also hardwired a 7 button switchbox, that way if something happens to the elevel, I can still adjust each corner. Just something to think about. A piece of mind for around $70 was worth it for me.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah that sounds more like something wrong with the board then just a weather issue. I have ran an autopilot for years, year round without any issues with the winter. And MI, winters suck. Give customer service a shout and they should be able to get you taken care of. 1-800-248-0892


----------



## Sa3reghatch (Sep 29, 2010)

Yea I figured it may be a faulty component on the circuit board. This is my second ecu. My first one was messed up also and I sent it back only for them to send it right back and say nothing was wrong with it. So I hooked it back up and it was doing the same thing. I sent it back to them and after two weeks they sent me a replacement ecu which is the current one that is also malfunctioning. I would send this one back also, but I really can't afford to have my car down for two more weeks. I'm not bashing airlift, cause I am known to have pretty bad luck. I pulled the ecu out yet again and took it to a local computer repair shop with circuit board repair experience. They said they will call me back in a few days and hopefully it will be fixed.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

when you get it back. Wire it to an accessory source, not the ignition.:thumbup:


----------



## Sa3reghatch (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, got a call from the CPU repair place and they told me they could not correct the problem. Guess I will be calling airlift tomorrow and tell them I will be sending them back yet another ****ed up ecu..... I should have just stayed with a manual setup.....


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4798476-Ecu-Not-Detected-message-on-my-auto-pilot

I had the same problem. Found out it was just the CAT5 cable. Had to go through 4 cables (including the one that came with the autopilot) until one worked.... weird.


----------



## Sa3reghatch (Sep 29, 2010)

2800kubik said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4798476-Ecu-Not-Detected-message-on-my-auto-pilot
> 
> I had the same problem. Found out it was just the CAT5 cable. Had to go through 4 cables (including the one that came with the autopilot) until one worked.... weird.


I really wished it was that simple! Simple fixes never happen for me. It's not the cat5 cable because as I stated when I turn my car on, the red light is not blinking even though there is 13.5 volts going to the ecu. It's gotta be a ecu related problem, no other way around it.


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

this is my concern about getting an air suspension over coilovers.. issues like this. Assuming air can become quite touchy unlike coils. Any peace of mind if I go air or are coils the best reliable route still?


----------



## Sa3reghatch (Sep 29, 2010)

MK4Jetta said:


> this is my concern about getting an air suspension over coilovers.. issues like this. Assuming air can become quite touchy unlike coils. Any peace of mind if I go air or are coils the best reliable route still?


Don't let this issue scare you away.I wouldn't trade my air setup for anything! If you decide to go air, just keep it as simple as possible. My mistake was going the digital route. Even though digital seems much "cooler" so to say, it also leads to more chances for problems. The less wiring and electronics involved, the less chances of problems. I just love the fact I can raise and lower my car with a touch of a button or flick of a switch. Air>coilovers anyday.


----------

